# what is this?



## 1960 yellowboat (Jun 26, 2019)

View attachment 1


----------



## DaleH (Jun 26, 2019)

High rib = a shotgun defined for trap shooting.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 26, 2019)

DaleH said:


> High rib = a shotgun defined for trap shooting.



X2 - for clay targets. Pretty fancy.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 6, 2019)

I've been on many trap lines, own and seen many many trap shotguns and have never seen a thumb hole stock on one. Even banal American trap which starts with a high mount I'd think it would be unwieldy. For low mount games like International trap or for real life hunting rising birds it may be hard to use.

Yellowboat, Is there a brand / model on it? It doesn't look like any Winchester, Remington, Browning or Ithaca pumpers I know of. Is it something you're thinking of buying?


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 6, 2019)

I've been out of it for awhile (like since the 80's), but used to participate in PITA and ATA tourneys. Always "B" class it seems. I still have the BT-99 but traded the Citori for my brother's A-500, just because my brother wanted the Citori and I wasn't using it anymore. I also can't remember seeing thumbhole stocks, but they were probably there. I had the opportunity once to use a Ljutic with a handgrip stock. It was just odd because I wasn't used to it. Same for release trigger. Anyway, to me a thumbhole stock for trap shooting seems like a good way to start flinching. I would worry that after a few sets that has to be hard on the thumb.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Jul 7, 2019)

Ok I've pulled your chains long enough

I've had the gun for over 20 years now. Just wanted to see if anybody knew what it is.

It's a MOSSBERG AHTD trap model produced by Simmons for Mossberg. They made the high olympic style rib barrel. They were only made for a few years. I've shot trap in the Chicago area for over 30 years and have owned everything from 870's to 3200's and this thing is deadly! I was a Game shooter and with an ounce and an eighth of 7's it would crush targets out to 45 yards. It has a Briley improved modified extended choke and a Boyd's roll over cheek piece thumb hole stock. I paid $100 for the gun and the stock and tube was another $175 at the time. The stock lines up perfectly with the rib. Oh, and it has a Kick Eeze pad.

So there you go!


----------



## overboard (Jul 7, 2019)

The stock threw me off, I remember seeing those Mossberg's with the high rib and would have guessed that had it not been for the stock. 
I purchased a Mossberg heavy duck gun when those were available, the model may have been a 500 ALMR, but not sure. It had a designated steel shot barrel on it without interchangeable choke tubes, I didn't like the feel of that shotgun at all and got rid of it!


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 8, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> Ok I've pulled your chains long enough
> 
> I've had the gun for over 20 years now. Just wanted to see if anybody knew what it is.
> 
> ...



Ah ha! How did you like the thumb hole stock for trap shooting? 

BTW, If I could have only one shotgun for all around use, I think it would be a good old 870.


----------



## Buzzbait (Aug 13, 2019)

I shoot trap with an early 70s remmy wingmaster. Breaks em pretty good when I do my part. I've never got to use a proper trap gun with the rib and all....but that does look interesting.


----------



## jadamedske (Mar 14, 2022)

I think it looks a lot like the Mossberg 500 shotgun. I had one in my arsenal, and it looks a lot like the one in the picture. I bought it a long time ago in Texas. Nowadays, over 90% of all O . F . Mossberg & Sons are made in Texas and only a very small portion in North Haven. The Mossberg 500 became so popular that there was a need to increase production without cost and make the rifle more affordable. I don't know where to find ammunition for it now, but you can check out the handy ballachy.com website.


----------



## fish dog (Apr 28, 2022)

In Commiefornia, with that thumbhole stock, it would be an illegal assault weapon.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2022)

It is beautiful for sure. Beats my 870 any day. :lol:


----------



## MN Fisher (Apr 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> It is beautiful for sure. Beats my 870 any day. :lol:



Given my budget, I'll stick with my 'old faithful' - a Stevens 775a in 12ga


----------



## eeshaw (Apr 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> It is beautiful for sure. Beats my 870 any day. :lol:



I really like the 870 myself, great gun.


----------



## Kismet (Apr 29, 2022)

The grain on that stock is breath-taking.

So, after 20 years, you're probably kind of bored with it, yeh?

Well, I might be convinced to....


_(you're not buying this, are you?)_


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2022)

Kismet said:


> The grain on that stock is breath-taking.
> 
> So, after 20 years, you're probably kind of bored with it, yeh?
> 
> ...


 :LOL2:


----------

